# Cat accidentally eat raisin bread/cake



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

One of my cats, Angelo loves bread. He is a little thief too. When I wasn't looking he snatched and ate a piece of raisin cake from the table. I don't think he ate any of the raisins... he ate only the bread. How toxic is the bread? Should I take him to the vet right now? Or just watch him close for tonight?

Thank you all.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

It's banana nut bread with raisins in it.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'd call the vet or a vet ER, whichever is answering calls right now, and ask. Raisins and grapes can cause very serious problems for dogs and cats.

Laurie


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nola,
I'd say, just watch him closely! 
Depending on how much cake he ate, he may have a tummy ache, or possibly throw it up!
Maybe other's can jump in here with their input!
Sharon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

How big of a piece? I wouldn't worry unless it was bigger than his head.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Laurie's idea of a call to the vet is a good 'Just in Case' safety call!
Now that I know all the ingredients that are involved! 
Sharon


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

He ate just a small piece. Less than 1/2 thumb size. His appetite is normal just now. Just finished a portion of wet food.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Then I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

And he is a 16-17 lbs cat


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Thank you. Lessons learned. Can't leave anything out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I learned that lesson when I found Cleo lying on top of a loaf of bread munching away.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

NOLAKitties said:


> He ate just a small piece. Less than 1/2 thumb size. His appetite is normal just now. Just finished a portion of wet food.


OK! Now I'm back to my original post! 
Just keep an eye on him, but he ought to be fine!
S.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

He'll probably be fine if he just ate a small piece and didn't get any of the raisins. I almost lost a dog to raisins, but he ate an entire loaf of moldy raisin bread. No more raisin bread in this household after that event.

Laurie


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I think he is okay. He is sleeping like usual (spread out like human) on the couch. Monitoring him closely. Thank you everyone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm happy for that!
These little furry ones, sure know how to add years to our lives!
(And grey/white/silver hair!)
S.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Now I'm craving for that piece of bread!! Lol.

I'm glad he's doing ok, Nolakitties. Hope he continues to do so.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh how scary! I hope he is ok. My Italian greyhound once snatched a huge raisin from my plate. I extracted it from the back of her throat, thankfully.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Just keep watching him, check the litter box... ... Angelo's got quick little paws! Good to hear from you again!


----------

